# XT and XTR 7 speed drivetrain?



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

I am getting a set of the old XT shifter/brake lever combos ( I believe these are the 1st gen STI). I will be using a 1st gen XTR rear deralleiur. Up front it is the same shifters, and an XTR deralleiur and XTR crank (all 1st gen). Which cassette and chain should I use for this combo? I figured an old HG 7 speed would work, but I have read on here to use an eight speed cassette w/ the XTR rear?? I just want to make sure it all works right. And what is the part model number for the cassette that was spec for the 7 speed xt STI shifters?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

If they're 7 speed shifters, get a 7 speed cassette. SRSuntour makes nice light ones which are shimano-compatible but if you insist on a period shimano setup you need to find an HG50,70,90 cassette. 

There is no difference between shimano 7, 8, 9 and 10 speed derailleurs as to how many speeds they'll support. Cog capacity and total capacity varies among the models sure, but that's it.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Any 7 Speed Shimano Splined Cassette Will Work*

7spd cassettes are available from Shimano, SRAM, Performance, Nashbar, etc.
The XTR rear derailleur will gladly work with any rear end from 1 to 10 cogs.

And pretty much any chain will work.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

And since no one's said it yet, don't get the first gen STI shifters. They're junk.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Agree with everything others have written. Someone just sold this pair of first gen shifter for $52, that one I couldn't figure out, used & DX no less.

Pinguwin


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Agree with everything others have written. Someone just sold this pair of first gen shifter for $52, that one I couldn't figure out, used & DX no less.


What's wrong with DX? I like it.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Nothing wrong with it at all, just that I was surprised that it went for that price and would have been surprised if the XT level component had gone for that price. I don't think I currently have any DX goodies, but have had some in the past.

P. Guin


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll decide on my own wether they are junk or not (probably they are and I'll be riding with junk). I didn't ask that. Thanks for the other meaninful responses. Until they break or piss me off, thats what I have (coming with a bike) and thats what will be used, I just want to know what cassette I would need (easlily changeable if I decide to upgrade). So is the HG 90 the "top of the line" for the 7 speed? Which of the suntour 7 spd cassettes should I get?


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

A thousand apologies, I was out of line by mentioning it when it sounded like you might actually be purchasing what are among the most universally disliked components and a little FYI might have averted it.


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

mwr said:


> A thousand apologies, I was out of line by mentioning it when it sounded like you might actually be purchasing what are among the most universally disliked components and a little FYI might have averted it.


Peace! I should have clarified that they are coming with a bike I am purchasing.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Iron horseman said:


> I'll decide on my own wether they are junk or not (probably they are and I'll be riding with junk). I didn't ask that. Thanks for the other meaninful responses. Until they break or piss me off, thats what I have (coming with a bike) and thats what will be used, I just want to know what cassette I would need (easlily changeable if I decide to upgrade). So is the HG 90 the "top of the line" for the 7 speed? Which of the suntour 7 spd cassettes should I get?


I just picked up a NOS set of these shifters. Got some mixed reviews. Mounted them. I think they work fine. HG-90 is top of the line 7 speed. I would stick with Shimano. They can be had for cheap and work.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

XR4TI said:


> Mounted them. I think they work fine.


It wasn't just the initial function of them that people disliked but they had serious problems with durability. They went from thumbies, which last forever and had what, 7 moving parts, to something that often didn't last a month and had 50 moving parts (my #'s could be off, those are just WAG's). One can only assume that the numbers and durability were probably closely linked.

I just finished a ride a few minutes ago and was riding a 7-speed with thumbies and was impressed at how crisply it shifted. FWIW.

P. Guin


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

HG90 was top of shimano's 7 speed cassette scale yes, Deore XT level, polished nickle plated finish. As to which suntour cassette, Powerflo PF-30/32 series are available 12-28 and 11-30.


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot! You guys are really helping me out with my newest "old" hobby. I have ridden mountain bikes for over 15 years on and off. I rode the 92 Pantera today and can't wait to build up my next project. The more I ride the older bikes, the more I wonder if technology has really improved the bikes much (if any) in the last decade or so...But, it is nice on the wrists to ride the FS! I just have fun switching back and forth between them and getting stares from bike snobs as I pass them on a climb on a fully rigid Single speed!. I'll post my newest concoction up as soon as I get it built.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

*What he said.*



mwr said:


> And since no one's said it yet, don't get the first gen STI shifters. They're junk.


I have had to turn two different bikes (not mine) into three speeds out on the trail when the first gen STI rear shifters detonated. When the levers don't move and little pieces of plastic fall out... At least the second time I saw that (some person stopped by side of trail), I knew the drill and we were only stopped for a few minutes while I disconnected the rear deraileur cable from the shifter and tied it around a cable stop to "select" a middle gear on the cluster. The recipient of my trailside manner did not actually seem very appreciative. Probably thinking "Some man took apart my bike and made it a three speed then rode away."


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

This one was easily repaired. The spring slipped by the lever. Anyone have any they need repaired. Not much plastic internally to be seen.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I have been doing some research on DX components of late as I scored a 93 Rocky Mountain Hammer that is fully equipped with Deore DX level components.

From what I have gleaned they were a better spec than LX and just a step below XT. 

The hubs are smooth as butter, the Deore thumbies work perfectly, and the front and rear D are pretty much flawless in their operation.

I would expect that since the bike and components haven't seen much use in the past 14 years that I can expect a really long service life from all the nice little DX bits the bike came with.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I've got 16 year old DX derailleurs that are still going.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Nothing wrong with it at all, just that I was surprised that it went for that price and would have been surprised if the XT level component had gone for that price. I don't think I currently have any DX goodies, but have had some in the past.
> 
> P. Guin


surprised? 
a well used pair of white industries eno cranks and ring just sold for $152. new ones sell for $180 or less.
i can pretty much cheaper on reliable shops than from ebay vendors.
unless you find some very specific stuff unavailable anywhere then ebay is for svckers.


----------

